# Rage 2 vs. Rage 3



## Sabre03

Ieatantlers said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you know they didn't open? I have shot 8 deer and 2 turkeys with grim reapers, and found every animal very quickly. How is it you know they didn't open? A few of my shots have been pretty steep quartering angles with no problems. The group of guys that I hunt with kept track for a couple years of deer we put down with grim reapers. We were 28/29 shot/found. The only one not found was PWSNB. Problem with shooter not broadhead- like 99% of 'broadhead' problems usually are.


Grim Reaper 3 blade
Here is my shot. I was 22 feet up in the tree, and the Deer was at 8 - 10 yards. Shot was perfect placement. When I got down and got my arrow it was laying on the ground, only 1 blade had opened. The others where closed so I opened them, and there was no blood, meat, or hair in the groove so I know the blades did not open. My next clue was I had hardly any blood at all, just a drip here and there. 3rd clue was this buck went probably 300 yards on a double lung. last clue is the exit hole was very small.

Rage 2 blade 
22 feet up in the tree. Deer was at 7 yards. Perfect shot placement. When I got down, and got the arrow neither blade was open, so I opened both blades and again no blood, hair, or meat in the groove... I watched the Doe drop across the field so I knew where she was. I had zero blood trail that I could find, and when I found her, the entrance and exit hole was the size of the head in the closed position. So I feel pretty confident the head did not open. 

If mechanicals work for you, than shoot them, but i have had bad experiences using them, and now I'm gun shy of them.. I have always found the deer, but it was harder than it needed to be.


----------



## Ieatantlers

Sabre03 said:


> Grim Reaper 3 blade
> Here is my shot. I was 22 feet up in the tree, and the Deer was at 8 - 10 yards. Shot was perfect placement. When I got down and got my arrow it was laying on the ground, only 1 blade had opened. The others where closed so I opened them, and there was no blood, meat, or hair in the groove so I know the blades did not open. My next clue was I had hardly any blood at all, just a drip here and there. 3rd clue was this buck went probably 300 yards on a double lung. last clue is the exit hole was very small.


See, I hear a lot of that when "I got my arrow the blades were closed" The blades close once through a deer. All the deer I have shot have had the blades closed after passing through, and there is hardly any sign on the actual blades of passing through a deer-even though they did in fact open. Now if the exit hole was the same size as the head in a closed position, I guess it didn't open- but it seems physically impossible for the blades not to open with that kind of resistance. Try to push a g.r. through any type of resistance- even paper- and the blades open. (Not just g.r.- and good mechanical) Like I said, all the 10 animals I've shot with g.r. have opened and killed quickly. I did have one buck that I double lunged with a weak blood trail because he was inhaling the blood when he was trying to breath, and spitting it out his mouth in a mist. He only made it 50 yards or so, but it wasn't easy to follow. Other than that, it blood spewing everywhere.

Most of the guys that I hear say their mechanical didn't open- shoot a deer- "perfect shot ya know?"- and never find it, but find their arrow with a closed head. They assume it never opened, when in reality, they close back up. Some guys get so worked up they think they see a perfect shot, and really all they saw was a blur. A 'perfect shot' is going to drop a deer- no matter the head- within 100 yards TOPS.


----------



## 3pointpete

I have only shot one deer with a 2 blade rage, but it is the only broadhead I will use from now on. 2" entry hole and about a 3" exit hole. I only shot about 5 yards with a bow that is shooting just over 300 fps. The only thing that stopped a complete pass thru was the leg on the other side that was sliced and broken. I honestly do not see how they could not open going through a deer. I have a hard time keeping them closed when I put them in the quiver. Anybody have a trick to keep them closed in the quiver. I have a Diamond quiver that is full of foam and you just push the head into the foam. I probably need to look into another kind of quiver.


----------



## jsmith2232

I ended up putting on a Bohning Lynx quiver they have 2 arrow pinch areas and work great. The best part is they are only $35 about anywhere.


----------



## jsmith2232

In all honesty Ive always filled my freezer with does during late season with a muzzleloader but i'm probably going to do it with my bow this year just because I'm so impressed with the damage these broadheads can do, I just want to see it over and over.


----------



## Copper44

Has anyone else seen the episdoe of "The Wild Outdoors" with Jay Gregrory that does the 2 vs 3 blade test? He took to milk jugs filled them to the top with dyed water. Stood maybe 15 feet behind them and then in real time drew back shot the 3 blade into the jug, grabbed the 2 blade knocked drew back and shot the other jug, all while the 3 blade jug was already training. So say 10 second give or take head start, well the 2 blade caught up very quickly and surpassed the 3 blade draining level. Not the most scientific experiment, but shows some kind of comparison.


----------



## jacobs357

I shoot the 2 blade rage, I have not shot a deer with them yet but all my hunting buddies shoot them and have seen both in action. None of the guys have ever had an issue with either two or three blade rages. My buddy got a deer this year with a 3 blade rage and the deer went 40 yards and had a flood of blood to follow. Out west our hunting group shot an elk and mule deer with two blade rages and both were pass throughs and only went 50 yards. Take your pick they are both sweet.


----------



## jayzbird

3pointpete said:


> I have a Diamond quiver that is full of foam and you just push the head into the foam. I probably need to look into another kind of quiver.


I have the same issues with my Diamond quiver also. I am always pushing the blades back in after I pull the arrow out of the quiver.Kind of rules out a follow up shot.... I am in search for a new quiver also. So far out of all I have looked at, I think I'm going to buy a Fuse quiver.


----------



## KEN-813

Shot a nice Doe yesterday with the Rage 3 blade, went 80 yards, Blood trail a blind man could follow, slight quartering away shot, went thru 2 ribs on entry & hit shoulder on opposite side, got both lungs, not a complete pass thru, but who cares, HUGE entry hole & ridicules amounts of blood up to chest high on every tree she passed looked like the blood was thrown from a cup.

Worked for me! they will continue to stay in my quiver


----------



## Captain

Congrats on the dozer.....

A couple 2 Blade entrance HOLES from last year.....


----------



## jdman

42 Yards With Crossbow..


----------



## abovee96

jayzbird said:


> I have the same issues with my Diamond quiver also. I am always pushing the blades back in after I pull the arrow out of the quiver.Kind of rules out a follow up shot.... I am in search for a new quiver also. So far out of all I have looked at, I think I'm going to buy a Fuse quiver.


I have a fuse quiver, I am sure they make different models but mine gives me the same problems with the rage broadheads. I shot a doe yesterday morning and was not too impressed with the broadhead. The bloodtrail was entirely too short. She took two bounds and went over. There was a 3" gash on the entrance side and a tad smaller on the exit.



P.S. how do I get last years deer hunt team thingy off my posts, feel free to PM me.


----------

